# New To Oubackers.com



## h57tony

Happy 4th of July everyone... I am new to outbackers but have already learned a great deal of things while on the website... I own a 2005 28BHS and a Chevy Silverado 5.3L V8 TV... I look forward to learning more and reading more post from everyone on the website...


----------



## Airboss

Welcome to the gang. Where are you from?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome to the Outbackers!! Happy Camping!!


----------



## campfirenut

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Wind

Welcome and happy to have you on board.


----------



## TnFamily

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Glad to have you here.
Brian


----------



## ORvagabond

WELCOME!!!!!!!

It is an amazing site!!!!


----------



## Chabbie1

welcome and Happy Camping


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Welcome ! Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt

Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## slingshot

Welcome to the site, most info around (Happy Camping & be safe)


----------



## RI-23rs

Welcome! Are you new to camping or just to outbacks?


----------



## h57tony

Thanks for all of the great "Welcomes", I am located on the west coast. Bakersfield, CA to be exact. We often camp on the coast but trying to get my wife to try one of my favorites locations, which would be Yosemite... I wouldn't say I'm new to camping but I am new to camping with a travel trailer... It is my first and it's been great so far...


----------



## Cj45

Welcome! Happy Camping!


----------



## Not Yet

h57tony said:


> Thanks for all of the great "Welcomes", I am located on the west coast. Bakersfield, CA to be exact. We often camp on the coast but trying to get my wife to try one of my favorites locations, which would be Yosemite... I wouldn't say I'm new to camping but I am new to camping with a travel trailer... It is my first and it's been great so far...


Welcome and enjoy. Yosemite is one of my most favorite places especially in the fall after the valley has thinned.

Cheers,
Jared


----------



## Airboss

h57tony said:


> Thanks for all of the great "Welcomes", I am located on the west coast. Bakersfield, CA to be exact. We often camp on the coast but trying to get my wife to try one of my favorites locations, which would be Yosemite... I wouldn't say I'm new to camping but I am new to camping with a travel trailer... It is my first and it's been great so far...


Don't forget Shaver Lake. Pretty close to Bakersfield and a really nice campground. Check out the link!


----------



## h57tony

I didn't even think of that place! Thanks for the recommendation. Is anyone aware of any OB rallies for So Cal?


----------



## rock hill

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Chabbie1

h57tony said:


> I didn't even think of that place! Thanks for the recommendation. Is anyone aware of any OB rallies for So Cal?


Not sure about So Cal, but check out the Nor Cal Rally this month!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24148

You are more than welcome to join us!


----------



## h57tony

Well I guess I'll just have to start my own then! So does anyone have any tips they would like to pass along that they may have encountered when they were newbies?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Look under the rally section and read some of the rallies first posts which will give you an idea how to do the following.

First, find a suitable location or a few campgrounds to suggest. Start a thread to list the possibilities along with some dates under rallies. Answers will soon follow and go from there. Arranging with the campground to hold a section of sites for a period of time. Some have even negotiated a better rate.

John


----------



## h57tony

Thanks John but I guess I should have been a little clearer. Looking for tips such as modifications that I should make, recommendations on good brake controllers, sway bars, routine maintenance... I can always learn the hard way too...


----------



## tdvffjohn

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=Best+mod*

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23132

Took a few minutes to find but these threads might give you a start on your 'actual' question...lol

John


----------



## California Jim

Hello and welcome Tony. I have the same camper as you. Please let me know if you have any 28BHS specific questions. I've taken apart almost everything on it so far.

PS: I pulled my Outback through Bakersfield on Friday heading home from Lake Tahoe.

Jim in SoCal.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Hi Tony! We have a 28BHS too...and we love it! Hope it serves you well!


----------

